
Facebook's market share has declined by 7.2% in the last six months - mkbkn
http://gs.statcounter.com/social-media-stats
======
junkcollector
Given how undiversified Facebook's revenue is; I wonder if they would have a
short violent death or a long drawn out one when market share slips.

~~~
zaarn
Observing that would indeed be interesting, not to mention the amount of
quality popcorn to be consumed!

------
acidburnNSA
At least on my account friends don't seem to be engaging nearly as much as
they used to. There are like 3 people who are driving conversations but it's
pretty dead otherwise. I have tried to stop visiting the site after a recent
article here said it was a DoS on the brain.

~~~
hkmurakami
I uncolored anyone who'd post anything political on either side of the
direction, and now my timeline is a smattering of humor and travel posts.

I'll get my news elsewhere.

------
whatyoucantsay
Either my experience and that of my social circle is unrepresentative or
YouTube is far more successful than these statistics indicate. Facebook may be
larger, but it's not 40 times larger.

------
LeeHwang
Is this the beginning of a myspace death spiral ?

I've noticed a lot of younger people moving away from facebook to trendier
platforms. Instagram and Periscope? seems to be huge.

~~~
hkmurakami
Well FB owns IG so perhaps FB the company will become a holding company for
all social products worth anything in the future.

------
coldtea
Karma!

------
gourou
From the FAQ:

> Our tracking code is installed on more than 2 million sites globally. [...]
> For our social media stats, we analyze every page view referred by a social
> media site.

Explains why Instagram, Youtube and Pinterest are scoring so low and why
Snapchat is absent.

------
maltalex
Any theories as to why?

~~~
ENGNR
My pet theory is they've optimized hard into local maxima for engagement and
profitability, at the expense of long term retention

------
bigleagueposter
great

